# Queensland Senator swaps Rolls for Tesla



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The report says the Tesla was a step "down" from his usual Rolls Royce.
I don't think so.
Tesla beats Rolls in technology and prestige.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Some rich folks have no more idea of how to evaluate a car beyond its price tag.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> Some rich folks have no more idea of how to evaluate a car beyond its price tag.


Well, this rich bloke ( Clive Palmer), just has no idea....period!


----------

